# Health Issue plumbers glue odor



## jfl212 (Sep 25, 2011)

As part of a kitchen remodel a plumber installed new pvc connections to the new sink. There has been a strong odor coming from under the sink for about a month now. I emptied the cabinet and left the door open for three days and the odor dissipated. When I closed the door the odor came back strong almost immediately. The work was done over a month ago. I stuck my head under the sink and smelled the pvc connection and this is where the odor is originating from. Is this a health issue for me and my family???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 25, 2011)

Nasty Stinking Stuff eh?

It's unusual to have the smell linger that long...
It will go away...

Any effects are probably going to be for the guy working over the open can rather than the homeowner after the work is done...

Here are a couple of MSDS Sheets for products used to cement PVC. The exact brand and type may not be the same but the composition of the products should be very close chemically.... Close enough for your purposes anyway...

Hercules Purple PVC Primer MSDS

Hercules PVC Regular Body Cement

Hercules PVC Cement-Clr, Med Body, Med & Fast Set, "LOW VOC"


----------



## jfl212 (Sep 25, 2011)

the problem is that the work is done the contractor is gone. I have a call into the GC but I don't know what I'm dealing with as far as the odor. The odor is not the toxic smell I have previously smelled with plumbers glue but it is a strong smell nonetheless.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it a solvent oder or a sewer oder?


----------



## jfl212 (Sep 25, 2011)

definitely not a sewer odor and I'm not sure about the solvent odor. It is not overpowering but it is strong


----------



## jfl212 (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually smelled the pvc connection and that is thesource but after a month the odor should have gone away?


----------



## construct101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Open all the windows and turn on the ventilation fans. Turn off the AC/Heat and leave the home for the next 30 minutes. That always gets rid of the smell. If a plumber spilled any glue, then it may linger. If you're still smelling an odor then you might have a big problem.


----------

